# Tree Bark anybody?



## SmashedCake (Jul 26, 2015)

I'm working on a piece that is going to have a prominent portion of it being tree bark. I need it to be extremely detailed because I'm a freak perfectionist for details, LOL. 

I am hoping that some of y'all will have pieces you'd be willing to share here to offer me inspiration, pointers, etc. I would be most honored and all replies will be greatly appreciated! 

Thanks so much in advance to everyone taking the time to read this and especially to anyone who can share!


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Depends on the type of tree.. Look the kind of tree up and you will get 100's of pictures of the bark


----------



## SmashedCake (Jul 26, 2015)

Thanks so much for the reply! 

I've been looking up tree bark for days, LOL 
I personally find it difficult to look at a photo of something real and draw it. I know, I'm weird. 

I also looked up drawings of tree bark, hundreds of those available also. Seems like there's uber realistic, then there's comic style. . .with little in between. 

I just thought maybe someone here had some photos to share. I'm new and trying to get to know everyone.


----------



## cjm1972 (Mar 5, 2015)

Here are 2 videos which will give you some idea on creating textures (Inc Bark), trying to understand the pattern you are creating, then repeating it with some variation, is key. 
Similar to skin texture, if the general pattern is recognisable, the brain will fill in the gaps, that is why we can make a 3D image out of a 2D drawing.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q1uigSu6qxI

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=smAJFoedfvE


Hope that helps.


----------



## Eddieblz (Jun 15, 2013)

Tree bark is a pretty random thing. Anything random can never obtain perfection. So the first thing you've got to do is get the idea of perfection out of your head or your bark will never look perfect. Those to vids pretty much summed it up. Notice how quickly they drew there lines in. Here's an oxymoron for you or an artistic contradiction when it comes to drawing something like bark. It takes nature years to grow a texture as beautiful as bark but the randomness of it makes it appear that it was splashed on in seconds. So that is the way it should be drawn.


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

Eddieblz said:


> Tree bark is a pretty random thing. Anything random can never obtain perfection. So the first thing you've got to do is get the idea of perfection out of your head or your bark will never look perfect. Those to vids pretty much summed it up. Notice how quickly they drew there lines in. Here's an oxymoron for you or an artistic contradiction when it comes to drawing something like bark. It takes nature years to grow a texture as beautiful as bark but the randomness of it makes it appear that it was splashed on in seconds. So that is the way it should be drawn.


Actually I think that the examples in the videos are subpar. I would never spend so little time to draw anything. Randomness or not, my works will look better than that.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

what kind of tree is it.. I will get you some good links from my Bushcraft contacts


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

just said:


> Actually I think that the examples in the videos are subpar. I would never spend so little time to draw anything. Randomness or not, my works will look better than that.


I believe every artist has their own style.. and each one has beauty in their own right.. and I respect your work, Just, and like what you do generally.. 

But do you seriously think you are a "better artist" than Alphonso Dunn? He is one of today's foremost experts on pen and ink. I try not to compare artists to each other personally.. but in the same vein.. it might be a bit presumptuous to say you are better than others as well.

BTW Smashed.. I would DEFINITELY watch Alphonso Dunn's stuff.. he's not only a great artist.. but a class person as well!


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

Bushcraftonfire said:


> I believe every artist has their own style.. and each one has beauty in their own right.. and I respect your work, Just, and like what you do generally..
> 
> But do you seriously think you are a "better artist" than Alphonso Dunn? He is one of today's foremost experts on pen and ink. I try not to compare artists to each other personally.. but in the same vein.. it might be a bit presumptuous to say you are better than others as well.
> 
> BTW Smashed.. I would DEFINITELY watch Alphonso Dunn's stuff.. he's not only a great artist.. but a class person as well!


You missed my point. While my vanity as an artist is untethered, I was debunking Eddie's claim that bark must be drawn quickly.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Yes.. I suppose that I missed that point  

What I believe Eddie was saying (although he is a big boy and can speak for himself) is that too often as artists we overwork a piece by spending *far too much time* on details. I have found in some instances that this is absolutely correct. There are some things in life that are so random that to try to "perfect" them would be an exercise in futility. And I would *unequivocally 100% agree* with him! I have found that sometimes you need to let the medium work for you instead of worrying about every single line (shapes and shadows are far more important)


----------



## Eddieblz (Jun 15, 2013)

Well Well quite a debate we have here. I submit, for your viewing pleasure, bark. Woof Woof.


----------



## Eddieblz (Jun 15, 2013)

More Bark. Of course you've all seen these.


----------



## Eddieblz (Jun 15, 2013)

Here's some link's
http://eddieblz.deviantart.com/art/I-tree-BW-463084892
You watch me draw this out in real time. Of course this was done digitally. Go to the right side of the page and scroll down to watch redraw and click on it.
http://eddieblz.deviantart.com/art/Tree-of-Life-422304654
http://eddieblz.deviantart.com/art/Bonsia-Dream-351754299


----------



## Eddieblz (Jun 15, 2013)

just said:


> Actually I think that the examples in the videos are subpar. I would never spend so little time to draw anything. Randomness or not, my works will look better than that.


Well lets see some bark.


----------

